# Crying in the Dark



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh, I'm sorry, did I just say that out loud?

It's OK, no one is reading this. It's just you and me. YOU + ME. You're not alone.

How are you? How's Lyft? How's your 2017?

Also, do you like Greek yogurt? And if so, which flavor?

Me? You're so sweet. I'm not picky -- $0.88 cents is a decent price point.










Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ha

ha. ha

*Want more Lyft Laughs? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LOWER RATES MEANS MORE MONEY !

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, did I just say that out loud?
> 
> It's OK, no one is reading this. It's just you and me. YOU + ME. You're not alone.
> 
> ...


Are you drunk right now?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm a Lyft driver -- I can't afford alcohol.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> I'm a Lyft driver -- I can't afford alcohol.


There a liquor store on 1th and Desperate Ave. Tell the guy with the stumpy arm you get paid on the eleventy-first. He'll take you in the back room behind the pallet of Natural light Ice and you can "earn" a bottle.

Make sure you negotiate, never take the 1st offer...

You're welcome


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

LIVE FOOTAGE:










wk1102 said:


> There a liquor store on 1th and Desperate Ave. Tell the guy with the stumpy arm you get paid on the eleventy-first. He'll take you in the back room behind the pallet of Natural light Ice and you can "earn" a bottle.
> 
> Make sure you negotiate, never take the 1st offer...
> 
> You're welcome












tohunt4me said:


> LOWER RATES MEANS MORE MONEY !
> 
> NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## Phil Turless (Mar 14, 2017)

Lol. That's great


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Phil Turless said:


> Lol. That's great


Agree. I really enjoy the strawberry cheesecake or vanilla flavors.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Agree. I really enjoy the strawberry cheesecake or vanilla flavors.


Man, Stumpy must have really worked you over good if you got 2 bottles of fancy liqueurs... :/

Then again, Uber prepared you well...


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Agree. I really enjoy the strawberry cheesecake or vanilla flavors.


I drink locally brewed generic yellow piss beer that costs only $6.99 for a 24 pack of 12 oz cans.

www.kulbrewing.com


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Certain Judgment said:


> I drink locally brewed generic yellow piss beer that costs only $6.99 for a 24 pack of 12 oz cans.
> 
> www.kulbrewing.com


----------



## Phil Turless (Mar 14, 2017)

getoutofmycar said:


> That new $5 cashout expresspay is perfect for a fifth of Popov vodka...........
> 
> Another good one is Hurricane. 2 tall boys for $3.00 at Food4Less. You can get pretty drunk for $3.
> 
> ...


Oh


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> I drink locally brewed generic yellow piss beer that costs only $6.99 for a 24 pack of 12 oz cans.
> 
> www.kulbrewing.com


Can't find the meme, but a cop is talking to a driver through the window and says, "Have you been drinking beer tonight?"
Driver: Uh, I've been drinking Miller Lite.
Cop: Son, I said beer, not cat piss.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Phil Turless said:


> Oh


Best. Response. Ever.

Five stars.











circle1 said:


> Can't find the meme, but a cop is talking to a driver through the window and says, "Have you been drinking beer tonight?"
> Driver: Uh, I've been drinking Miller Lite.
> Cop: Son, I said beer, not cat piss.


----------



## Phil Turless (Mar 14, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Best. Response. Ever.
> 
> Five stars.
> 
> View attachment 122627


Classic! You all are just what I need after a shitty few years. Love it


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Phil Turless said:


> Classic! You all are just what I need after a shitty few years. Love it


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

This thread is brilliant


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Start day. Ride. Cashout. Get some coffee. Ride. Cashout. Energy drink. Ride. Realize your fuqt up. Cashout. Weed. To level you out. Ride. Pax are twice as annoying now. Nootropic. Crap. Now you're too aware. Ride cash out. Bar. Drink. Crap. But i want two. Ride?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Yeah. Start day. Ride. Cashout. Get some coffee. Ride. Cashout. Energy drink. Ride. Realize your fuqt up. Cashout. Weed. To level you out. Ride. Pax are twice as annoying now. Nootropic. Crap. Now you're too aware. Ride cash out. Bar. Drink. Crap. But i want two. Ride?


Bestttttttt response ever (I screamed that btw). M&Ms are kicking in.










Phil Turless said:


> Classic! You all are just what I need after a shitty few years. Love it


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cheese. Melted. Shredded. Or melted. It's............the best. 

Ahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Cheese. Melted. Shredded. Or melted. It's............the best.
> 
> Ahahahahahahahahahahaha


"CHEESE, GLORIOUS CHEESE "!


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Cheese. Melted. Shredded. Or melted. It's............the best.
> 
> Ahahahahahahahahahahaha


There are a couple of uber employees on the Columbus Ohio uberpeople.net forum who reported me several times for posting images and questioning their validity as drivers. It's amazing because nobody ever posts on that stupid forum except these two or three guys who obviously work in the office and kiss uber ass. I only wish there were more creative people here like you folks because at least it's fun to look at pictures!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/dumb-lyft-customer-service-conversation.234113/#post-3528419


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> There are a couple of uber employees on the Columbus Ohio uberpeople.net forum who reported me several times for posting images and questioning their validity as drivers. It's amazing because nobody ever posts on that stupid forum except these two or three guys who obviously work in the office and kiss uber ass. I only wish there were more creative people here like you folks because at least it's fun to look at pictures!
> View attachment 147411


UP is a fairly large and wide-sweeping forum. Have-a look around, _enjoy_!


----------

